# PT Car number plates?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've pretty much got my car matriculation finished and as it's an American car, it has an odd sized rear number plate. 

My matriculation agent got me special permission from IMTT for the car to wear a rear number plate that's 310 x 140 but when I go to my local car accessory shop they tell me no-one makes a plate of that size.

So can anyone put me onto a (preferably English speaking) PT number plate manufacturer that can help me out please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Doesn't appear to be a standard size, which is 340 X 220 try this company
Placauto


----------

